

The Story of 2007 - shayan
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2007/12/the-story-of-20.html

======
jimbokun
Flows nicely with Vladimir Putin being Person of the Year and all.

------
edw519
I'd be concerned about losing manufacturing capability overseas, except for
one prickly little detail. Software and services are to the 21st century what
heavy industry was to the 20th. The manufacturing of what's really important
is still happening here.

